# should I stop hand feeding?



## dalefelton450 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello. I have a 5 to 6 month old tiel that im weaning. Im very close to getting him weaned. only the last feeding of the day is left. He has a filled crop before feeding. Today he ate 0.5ml of formula only.then regurgitated a bit of it. (its normal for them to regurgitate after feeding). Should I stop feeding him?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This is a budgie forum. Every species is different.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

I would advise you to contact a cockatiel breeder as well as an Avian Vet in your area for assistance.*


----------

